# One Finger Salute.a Must Read (btw,safe For All Ages)



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Leading the fight is Gunnery Sgt Michael Burghardt, known as 'Iron Mike' or just 'Gunny'. He is on his third tour in Iraq He had become a legend in the bomb disposal world after winning the Bronze Star for disabling 64 IEDs and destroying 1,548 pieces of ordnance during his second tour. Then, on September 19, he got blown up. He had arrived at a chaotic scene after a bomb had killed four US soldiers. He chose not to wear the bulky bomb protection suit. 'You can't react to any sniper fire and you get tunnel-vision,' he explains. So, protected by just a helmet and standard-issue flak jacket, he began what bomb disposal officers term 'the longest walk', stepping gingerly into a 5ft deep and 8ft wide crater. 
The earth shifted slightly and he saw a Senao base station with a wire leading from it. He cut the wire and used his 7in knife t o probe the ground. 'I found a piece of red detonating cord between my legs,' he says. 'That's when I knew I was screwed.' 
Realizing he had been sucked into a trap, Sgt Burghardt, 35, yelled at everyone to stay back. At that moment, an insurgent, probably watching through binoculars, pressed a button on his mobile phone to detonate the secondary device below the sergeant's feet 'A chill went up the back of my neck and then the bomb exploded,' he recalls. 'As I was in the air I remember thinking, 'I don't believe they got me.' I was just ticked off they were able to do it. Then I was lying on the road, not able to feel anything from the waist down.' 
His colleagues cut off his trousers to see how badly he was hurt. None could believe his legs were still there. 'My dad's a Vietnam vet who's paralyzed from the waist down,' says Sgt Burghardt. 'I was lying there thinking I didn't want to be in a wheelchair next to my dad and for him to see me like that. They started to cut away my pants and I felt a real sharp pain and blood trickling down. Then I wiggled my toes and I thought, 'Good, I'm in business.' 'As a stretcher was brought over, adrenaline and anger kicked in. 'I decided to walk to the helicopter. I wasn't going to let my team-mates see me being carried away on a stretcher.' He stood and gave the insurgents who had blown him up a one-fingered salute. 'I flipped them one. It was like, 'OK, I lost that round but I'll be back next week'.' 
Copies of a photograph depicting his defiance, taken by Jeff Bundy for the Omaha World-Herald, adorn the walls of homes across America and that of Col John Gronski, the brigade commander in Ramadi, who has hailed the image as an exemplar of the warrior spirit. Sgt Burghardt's injuries - burns and wounds to his legs and buttocks - kept him off duty for nearly a month and could have earned him a ticket home. But, like his father - who was awarded a Bronze Star and three Purple Hearts for being wounded in action in Vietnam - he stayed in Ramadi to engage in the battle against insurgents who are forever coming up with more ingenious ways of killing Americans. 
Are you proud enough to send this on?






*SOURCES OF VALIDATION*​Snopes.com verification to this story's authenticity​Wikipedia.com​STARS & STRIPES​Google Search​


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What is sad is the finger was photo shopped on to the guy. This may not last as it looks to be a bogus news item.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> What is sad is the finger was photo shopped on to the guy. This may not last as it looks to be a bogus news item.


As far as snopes.com says, it's authentic. I know theres a watermark on the image so no one can claim it, but I do not know for sure if there has been any "digital enhancements" done to this picture.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Google is a good thing.

I found an original un retouch high resolution photo. Also collaborating documentation from a very good source.

I with draw my concern that the photo may be bogus.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> What is sad is the finger was photo shopped on to the guy. This may not last as it looks to be a bogus news item.


Great picture, but I agree. It appears to me that the soldier's arm - from elbow to hand - was 'enhanced". If that arm was at his side, it would be a good bit longer than the other arm...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Starts and Stripes web site

With a much better photo.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great story...thanks for sharing.

Andy...thanks for the link to the better picture.


----------



## Administrator (Dec 4, 2007)

_"If it's safe to print in the newspaper, it's safe to post here"_

Just to clarify...
That is a call for the Moderation Team to make.

Administrator


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Leave it. It needed to be said, anyway.







My sentiments exactly.



Administrator said:


> _"If it's safe to print in the newspaper, it's safe to post here"_
> 
> Just to clarify...
> That is a call for the Moderation Team to make.
> ...


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Administrator said:


> _"If it's safe to print in the newspaper, it's safe to post here"_
> 
> Just to clarify...
> That is a call for the Moderation Team to make.
> ...


I sincerely, deeply apologize for making an assumption of the content and it's appropriateness. Actually, I thought it may be deleted. But when the first person to post to the topic was a Moderator, I figured that if it was to be deleted, he would have done so instead of replying. I then saw Doug view it within minutes of the 4th post and he didn't reply either. Please, understand, I had no intentions of stepping on anyone's toes by thinking that if it could be printed and thrown into thousands of driveways (as well as sent through email for over 2 years and spoken about on the news, not including being a topic that our Marines would be proud to speak about) that a camping site on the internet would stop this from being spoken about (or typed about) per say. I had good intentions by posting what I believe was an honorable action of this Marine. I apologize to all of the Moderators, Administrators and owners and I ask for their forgiveness.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> _"If it's safe to print in the newspaper, it's safe to post here"_
> 
> Just to clarify...
> That is a call for the Moderation Team to make.
> ...


I sincerely, deeply apologize for making an assumption of the content and it's appropriateness. Actually, I thought it may be deleted. But when the first person to post to the topic was a Moderator, I figured that if it was to be deleted, he would have done so instead of replying. I then saw Doug view it within minutes of the 4th post and he didn't reply either. Please, understand, I had no intentions of stepping on anyone's toes by thinking that if it could be printed and thrown into thousands of driveways (as well as sent through email for over 2 years and spoken about on the news, not including being a topic that our Marines would be proud to speak about) that a camping site on the internet would stop this from being spoken about (or typed about) per say. I had good intentions by posting what I believe was an honorable action of this Marine. I apologize to all of the Moderators, Administrators and owners and I ask for their forgiveness.
[/quote]

No need to apologize. My comment above was not in reference to the post itself, but to the statement I quoted in italics. As has always been the case (and addressed in the Forum Rules and Guidelines), there are a number of issues that appear in the newspapers everyday that are deemed inappropriate to this forum. No one is saying they are not important, or that they should not be discussed... Just not here.

One of the most appealing aspects of our community has always been what a comfortable and relaxing place it is to be. Basically it's a camping forum, and a place to exchange ideas and experiences relating to camping, RV'ing and especially Outbacking. In other words, it's all about having fun! And frankly, there are some topics that just are not in sync with that. Discussions of politics and religion - to name two - just get too intense and personal for the laid back, friendly, relaxing atmosphere we try so hard to nurture around here. Outbackers.com is all about respect, inclusion and a love of common interests. It is not about division or antagonism. Some may call us shallow for shying away from such subjects, and that's just fine with me, because there are a thousand and one other web sites on the internet dedicated to to heavy stuff... and not one of them can hold a candle to Outbackers when it comes to just enjoying the simple pleasures in life. Let them debate the problems of the world until they are blue in the face, because when you want to get away from it all, and just unwind, we will be here for you. Escapism? You bet! But like McDonalds, when you walk through the doors of this forum, you should know what you are going to find... A nice place to be.

Back to this thread, my concern here, and the reason for my post, was that other members might take that statement as policy, and for the reasons just discussed, it's obviously not. What is "safe to post here", is what follows the spirit of Outbackers, as laid out in the rules and guidelines of the forum. As an indispensable companion to that, we are blessed with an outstanding team of Moderators, who are always around to make sure things do not stray too far afield. If you ever have any questions regarding the appropriateness of a topic, please feel free to contact any of us, and we will be glad to help out.

As far as the beginning post of this thread itself is concerned, you will note that it was left in public view. It was not removed. Personally, I think there are some aspects of it that are very borderline, but as long as the discussion does not get too intense it will remain. All I ask, is that you keep it civil, and play nice.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Hopefully it will clear up any misunderstanding that may exist.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> _"If it's safe to print in the newspaper, it's safe to post here"_
> 
> Just to clarify...
> That is a call for the Moderation Team to make.
> ...


I sincerely, deeply apologize for making an assumption of the content and it's appropriateness. Actually, I thought it may be deleted. But when the first person to post to the topic was a Moderator, I figured that if it was to be deleted, he would have done so instead of replying. I then saw Doug view it within minutes of the 4th post and he didn't reply either. Please, understand, I had no intentions of stepping on anyone's toes by thinking that if it could be printed and thrown into thousands of driveways (as well as sent through email for over 2 years and spoken about on the news, not including being a topic that our Marines would be proud to speak about) that a camping site on the internet would stop this from being spoken about (or typed about) per say. I had good intentions by posting what I believe was an honorable action of this Marine. I apologize to all of the Moderators, Administrators and owners and I ask for their forgiveness.
[/quote]

No need to apologize. My comment above was not in reference to the post itself, but to the statement I quoted in italics. As has always been the case (and addressed in the Forum Rules and Guidelines), there are a number of issues that appear in the newspapers everyday that are deemed inappropriate to this forum. No one is saying they are not important, or that they should not be discussed... Just not here.

One of the most appealing aspects of our community has always been what a comfortable and relaxing place it is to be. Basically it's a camping forum, and a place to exchange ideas and experiences relating to camping, RV'ing and especially Outbacking. In other words, it's all about having fun! And frankly, there are some topics that just are not in sync with that. Discussions of politics and religion - to name two - just get too intense and personal for the laid back, friendly, relaxing atmosphere we try so hard to nurture around here. Outbackers.com is all about respect, inclusion and a love of common interests. It is not about division or antagonism. Some may call us shallow for shying away from such subjects, and that's just fine with me, because there are a thousand and one other web sites on the internet dedicated to to heavy stuff... and not one of them can hold a candle to Outbackers when it comes to just enjoying the simple pleasures in life. Let them debate the problems of the world until they are blue in the face, because when you want to get away from it all, and just unwind, we will be here for you. Escapism? You bet! But like McDonalds, when you walk through the doors of this forum, you should know what you are going to find... A nice place to be.

Back to this thread, my concern here, and the reason for my post, was that other members might take that statement as policy, and for the reasons just discussed, it's obviously not. What is "safe to post here", is what follows the spirit of Outbackers, as laid out in the rules and guidelines of the forum. As an indispensable companion to that, we are blessed with an outstanding team of Moderators, who are always around to make sure things do not stray too far afield. If you ever have any questions regarding the appropriateness of a topic, please feel free to contact any of us, and we will be glad to help out.

As far as the beginning post of this thread itself is concerned, you will note that it was left in public view. It was not removed. Personally, I think there are some aspects of it that are very borderline, but as long as the discussion does not get too intense it will remain. All I ask, is that you keep it civil, and play nice.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Hopefully it will clear up any misunderstanding that may exist.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
I can appreciate that Doug and thanks for having the flexibility to allow a "peaceful conversation" on this topic for those that want to partake in it. I agree the Moderators are doing an outstanding job. This place is pretty smooth and runs nicely. If we all look at a glass thats 1/2 full things get boring, someone has to see it 1/2 empty sometimes so there can be a discussion (as long as it doesn't get out of hand).

In reference to what you said above .... _"there are a number of issues that appear in the newspapers everyday that are deemed inappropriate to this forum. No one is saying they are not important, or that they should not be discussed... Just not here. _*(Thats why I put it under this forum topic: Off Topic Discussion: If it's not related to RVing, Camping, etc. post it here. )* _One of the most appealing aspects of our community has always been what a comfortable and relaxing place it is to be. Basically it's a camping forum, and a place to exchange ideas and experiences relating to camping, RV'ing and especially Outbacking_*(The Off Topic Discussion area is where I thought things went if they didn't pertain to camping or RVing)*. _In other words, it's all about having fun! And frankly, there are some topics that just are not in sync with that. Discussions of politics and religion - to name two - just get too intense and personal for the laid back, friendly, relaxing atmosphere we try so hard to nurture around here_*(It's a good thing this topic doesn't fall into either of those two categories)*._ Outbackers.com is all about respect, inclusion and a love of common interests_*(I for one and apparently other here respect and love our troops and the job they are doing)*_. It is not about division or antagonism."_*(Again, I agree, as far as I can tell most of us here may not agree in the political aspect of why our troops are in the sandbox, but most of us support them and pray for their safe return.)*

Doug, I'm glad we can agree peacefully during this conversation and I sincerely give kudos to you and those that help keep this great forum running so well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Noble I really hope that was Sincere but it had some shades of gray in there as what was written was not the only thing you meant to say. I know you understand what I am talking about and I am sure other people see and know what I am talking about and that is why I am making a public comment on it rather then a PM.

It is not about Pro or Con anything or how good a job somebody does as there is always a negative thing that can be found. Also posting things with the thought that it may be deleted indicates you know it is not intended for this site. So why do it?


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Noble I really hope that was Sincere but it had some shades of gray in there as what was written was not the only thing you meant to say. I know you understand what I am talking about and I am sure other people see and know what I am talking about and that is why I am making a public comment on it rather then a PM.
> 
> It is not about Pro or Con anything or how good a job somebody does as there is always a negative thing that can be found. Also posting things with the thought that it may be deleted indicates you know it is not intended for this site. So why do it?


 I am and was very sincere when I say I appreciate all of the efforts to make this a great place. Thats why I come back here, participate and advertise this site. I enjoy the people and the conversation. It truly is a great place. Many people here know enough about me that they will agree when I say I may skate on the line sometimes but there is a good reason for that. Not everyone will see everything the same way as everyone on this board. Thats what ultimately creates good active discussions. 
Now, since kids can't really put a site like this together or maintain it, it is up to us adults to be able to be mature enough to have conversations and discussions without it getting out of hand. I post things that I know others will be interested in. However, I do not always know the mood of the people that have the power to delete posts or interpret the meaning behind them. Some of the actions taken in the past just don't make sense to *me* and seem to be a display of control in my opinion. 
Since I have a deep passion for our military and their efforts, and there are vets and families of our military here, I feel a lot of the things that I post are of interest and up for discussion. I try very hard to phrase and project my views carefully as to not offend anyone. When posting titles, I try to specify somehow as to let adults know to review the contents if there may be a question of the contents before they let their child read over their shoulder. Since there are many different parental guidelines no one knows what one person will allow their kids to see as opposed to what someone else may let their kids to see. But there is no accounting for the ultra sensitive. In summary, I personally think our military's honorable actions should not be subject to ANY discrimination or censorship. I am proud of our servicemen and woman, and I have no problem (as this apparently has become) fighting the battle on the home front to speak up for their rights and honor them at all costs. *Semper Fi!*


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't think I am anti military Paul. I spent 6 years in the Navy and my son is currently a Midshipman in the Naval Academy. My father was in the Air force for (32 years, started in the Army Air Corp), one of my brothers was a Seal in Vietnam (14 years service) and one was a Evac pilot (6 years service) in that same little conflict.

Wave the Flag but maybe you should think a little more about what or how you post as it does sometimes seem to be antagonistic just because you can. That is not why Outbackers was set up.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Don't think I am anti military Paul. I spent 6 years in the Navy and my son is currently a Midshipman in the Naval Academy. My father was in the Air force for (32 years, started in the Army Air Corp), one of my brothers was a Seal in Vietnam (14 years service) and one was a Evac pilot (6 years service) in that same little conflict.
> 
> Wave the Flag but maybe you should think a little more about what or how you post as it does sometimes seem to be antagonistic just because you can. That is not why Outbackers was set up.


First off I want to thank you and your family for the service you provided our country, and the sacrifices all of you have made. Now I am going to try to say this as nicely as possible as to not to offend anyone. I think quite a bit about what and how I say things _especially in such a sensitive environment as here_. I disagree that it was antagonistic by posting the picture, it's resources, origin or the Title of this thread. It was simply me having pride to show something I thought was commendable. The contents were not antagonistic nor was the title, but I do think the "you don't make the decision as to weather or not the contents are safe for everyone or not" was. I think it's safe to say no matter how long we beat this dead horse, I will not agree that this topic should be censored, and I already apologized for making the assumption of what is safe or not when it wasn't my place to do so. I will leave that to the Outbacker gods. I will not budge on the honor or pride I have in our military and I think it's safe to say We can agree to disagree. I will just watch this thread from here on out being everything that could be said pretty much has been said.

Please understand I mean this honestly with all good intentions: Thanks for helping provide such a great forum that allows us to discuss things like this without retaliation. No matter how much we may disagree, as long as we don't let it get inflamed, it makes for good discussion (and it IS posted in the right forum OFF TOPIC not relating to camping etc...)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

From a simple request that putting "Its safe to print in a newspaper, its safe to print here" need not be said and the moderation team would be able ot determine that, I am having a hard time understanding why this has been hijacked to a Free Speech stand in a thread that was neither edited or censored and never was considered for deletion.

John
(not a stuffy hypocrite







)


----------

